

WhatFont Tool - telemachos
http://chengyinliu.com/whatfont.html

======
gallerytungsten
An interesting idea. Are you aware of the similarity in name to the existing
"What the Font" tool which is used to identify fonts from a bitmap sample?

<http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/>

~~~
chengyinliu
Thank you. I did know the naming issue. WhatFont was a temporary name. The
tool got released by my friend (he tweeted to 14k followers) and became
popular faster than I could change it.

